# Photos and Video Coverage of Wuste 2014 by Venezia Photography!



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello all!

Here is my coverage from Wuste, had a blast! 

First off here is the video!!! Share it and watch it!






And here are photos:

Thursday: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.637489776325194.1073741988.455518624522311&type=3

Friday: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.637494416324730.1073741989.455518624522311&type=3

Saturday: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.637502142990624.1073741990.455518624522311&type=3

And Sunday: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.637515969655908.1073741991.455518624522311&type=3

Also my good friend Nick Roshon wrote up a great little article on his awesome blog Nick's Car Blog, check it out: http://nickscarblog.com/car-shows-meets/wuste-2014-coverage

In the next few days there will be posts on Audizine and VWVortex official blogs with my images and video! 

Enjoy


----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

awesome. job well done:wave:


----------



## nnnick (Apr 6, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tala (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome photos! That's my buddy Adams boom box :thumbup:


----------

